# Dan Anderson on tightening hardware.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Field tightening bolts can be problematic, but with experience you can acquire a feeling for when a bolt, nut, or coupling is tight enough......you can just feel it.

Regards, Mike

In the Shop: Lock It Down | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I generally feel it when the bolt gives way and the blood starts running down my fingers!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else that was not mentioned, it's definitely possible to over tighten pipe threads as well.

When working on a engine that somebody else had before us, I've found injection lines are often over tightened as well. If your not sure how tight is tight, tighten them up while running until it just stops leaking then maybe another 1/12th of a turn (half a flat spot on the flare nut) or better yet get an assortment of crow foot adapters to use with a torque wrench. Place the crowfoot adapter 90 degrees to the torque wrench and you won't have to do any conversions to get the proper torque. Invest in a good clicker torque wrench. I have a Mac in a 1/2" drive that goes to 225lbs in the clicker style and a dial type in 3/4" drive that goes up to 600 ft lbs.

U bolts are also possible to over tighten. For the most part the torque on those are the same as a bolt in that size range. Too much and you're just stretching the u bolt so it breaks quicker when in use.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nitram said:


> Yes I generally feel it when the bolt gives way and the blood starts running down my fingers!!!


Big LOL!!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Laws of Torque: Tighten it as tight as it will go, and then a half turn more.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Billy's Law of Tightening a Bolt: Tighten it until the bolt breaks, then tighten the new bolt just a little bit less. (I've never met anybody a strong as my friend Billy.)

Ralph


----------

